

Hacking healthcare: Checkout our Startup Weekend project, CarePrice - jqueryin
http://www.careprice.co

======
jqueryin
We were happy to finish Startup Weekend 6 in Charlotte with a fully functional
site and demo including a compare demo, mailing list, contact form,
authentication, user management, and backend demo containing private health
provider data demonstrating out of pocket costs to users (a much different
number than the frontend medicare data).

We're looking for our first integration with a small to medium sized health
insurance agency that doesn't have the resources to build such a system
themselves. If you or anyone you know might be interested, please contact me
at corey@coreyballou.com and we can discuss.

The website itself doesn't lend itself well to explaining our pitch, but
everyone should find it useful nonetheless. Please don't hesitate to ask
questions reddit AMA style.

------
MarinaMartin
Did you include HHS hospital charge data? If not, might be a nice fit:
[http://www.hhs.gov/news/press/2013pres/05/20130508a.html](http://www.hhs.gov/news/press/2013pres/05/20130508a.html)

~~~
jqueryin
Our public facing demo at
[http://www.careprice.co/compare/](http://www.careprice.co/compare/) utilizes
the full CMS data set (200,000+ records) and is freely available. While this
data is useful, it doesn't directly represent out-of-pocket costs for
consumers and doesn't factor in things such as in-network and out-of-network
costs as well as the specific insurance provider plans for a companies
employees.

Our vision is that the paid backend version of the site will utilize insurance
provider data for each individual's insurance plan to accurately price out
healthcare procedures/issues.

We have a grandiose vision and we're looking for a pilot partner insurance
company.

